# [SOLVED] graphics card overclock??????????



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

i bought the lousiest card a xfx 8400se 512mbwith core clock frquenccy of 450mhz and memory frequency of 266 mhz...how much do i overclock it?


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: graphics card overclock??????????*

Sounds to me that that card wont be able to run any new games, at least very well. "How much do I overclock it" on the other hand is very hard question to answer. I'd say that you should download rivatuner or nvidia performance software and try various settings. I bet you wont get far but thats just me.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.03.html

http://downloads.guru3d.com/RivaTuner-v2.21-download-163.html

Hope this answer helped you to get further with that card.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: graphics card overclock??????????*

that's ok.....i overclocked it to 500 mhz and 319mhz respectively .everything went ok but the temp of the ccard almost reached 85-90c when i played games......how to stop it from heating......(it hasnt got a fan but a heatsink


----------



## Tuxi (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: graphics card overclock??????????*

You should put a fan to it, obviously. How large is the sink? Measures?


----------

